# Takemitsu: guitar works and other works



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Following the previews polls (Takemitsu orchestral works, Takemitsu: concertante works and Takemitsu: solo and chamber works).


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2020)

I like all of his guitar works with the exception of his Beatles arrangements...not a fan of "popular" music on guitar as a whole.


----------

